# Financial Instrument Providerd For Sale/Leas



## Romdan (Nov 12, 2013)

* Dear Sir/Ma,

We have direct providers of Fresh Cut BG, SBLC and MTN which are specifically for lease. Our bank instrument can be engaged in PPP Trading, Discounting, Signature Project(s) such as Aviation, Agriculture, Petroleum, Telecommunication, Construction of Dams, Bridges, Real Estate and all kind of projects. We do not have any broker chain in our offer neither do we get involved in chauffer driven offers. We deliver with time and precision as set forth in our agreement. Our terms and Conditions are reasonable, below is our instrument description.

DESCRIPTION OF INSTRUMENTS: 
1. Instrument: Bank Guarantee (BG/SBLC) 2. Total Face Value: Min of 1M Euro/USD (One Million Euro/USD) to Max of 5B Euro/USD (Five Billion Euro/USD). 3. Issuing Bank: HSBC, London or Deutsche Bank Frankfurt or any Top 25 WEB 4. Age: One Year, One Day 5. Leasing Price: 5.0% of Face Value plus (0.5+X)% commission fees to brokers. 6. Delivery: Bank to Bank SWIFT. 7. Payment: MT-103. 8. Hard Copy: Bonded Courier within 7 banking days.

All relevant business information will be provided upon request.

If Interested kindly contact me via Email:~ rclease[dot]dan[@] gmail [dot]com
Skype ID: rclease.dan*


----------



## appavdoofinance (Dec 17, 2013)

*We are providers of Fresh Cut BG / SBLC, MTN*

Dear Sir/Ma,
We are providers of Fresh Cut BG / SBLC, MTN We finance all viable projects WE CAN OFER B-G,MTN,CD,SBLC FROM PRIME BANK Project Funding Amount : USD 10 Million to USD 5 Billion BG / SBLC, MTN Specifically for Lease Fresh Cut BG / SBLC, MTN Specifically for LEASE/BUY FINANCIAL INSTRUMENT BG/SBLC/MTN/POF Delivering via Swift MT760 within 5 to 7 banking days issuing banks are Credit Suisse, Zurich, HSBC Hong Kong and Nat West London. Project Funding Amount : USD 10 Million to USD 5 Billion Highlights of BG, SBLC, POF, MTN that i offered: BG/SBLC Specifically for lease from 25 top AA bank, leasing price of 6+2 of face value

Intermediaries/Consultants/Brokers are welcome to bring their clients and are 100% protected. In complete confidence, we

will work together for the benefits of all parties involved.


----------

